# Christmas decorations



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

Assuming that you observe Christmas, if you had to choose one theme for your decorations, which would it be of these:

Angels
Santa
Americana
some animal like a cat or dog
Nativity
Nature
other (specify)


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 19, 2019)

Angels


----------



## Liberty (Oct 19, 2019)

debodun said:


> Assuming that you observe Christmas, if you had to choose one theme for your decorations, which would it be of these:
> 
> Angels
> Santa
> ...


Oh, come on deb...just know whatever we choose you're going to hop up into that "forever giving attic" of yours and whip out something in that theme, right??? LOL!


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

Shore 'nuff! When my mom was alive, I had an all-cat Christmas tree. I don't have a photo of the tree, but I do the ornaments I have.


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

more


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

more


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 19, 2019)

*I do not have any traditional Christmas decorations, but I do have several ceramic snowmen I put out at the beginning of winter and leave them out all season.
Show me what you got, Deb. LOL. You have a lot of cool things. I will say I do like those cats.*


----------



## Liberty (Oct 19, 2019)

debodun said:


> more
> 
> View attachment 78476View attachment 78477View attachment 78478View attachment 78479


If you ever want to sell them, please let me have first dibs, deb!


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

Liberty said:


> If you ever want to sell them, please let me have first dibs, deb!


Not likely to sell anything having to do with cats, but I will keep you in mind. I do have a room full of other decorations. I was thinking of having a "Beat Black Friday" yard sale on Nov 2 & 3, but it will depend on the weather and my ambition level.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 19, 2019)

My Christmas tree is decorated with ornaments I've collected over the last few decades, and they remind me of the past years and my life over those times. I wouldn't exchange them for any kind of ribbons or colors and any other kind of themes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 19, 2019)

My choice would be a religious theme that is consistent with the meaning of Christmas or a natural theme.

As I've scaled back I'm down to my Nativity scene, a tiny ceramic tree and a couple of small decorations that have sentimental value to me.

I round things out with a big fat Poinsettia and a Giant Amyrillus bulb that I can watch grow for a couple of months.

If the goal is to be rid of the holiday decor maybe it could be donated to a local nursing home or a free table in your local senior center or at your church.

Good luck!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 19, 2019)

*I always put up a Christmas tree and special ornaments that mean a lot to me. I also put up a Nativity set.
And since my Dad passed away I always put a walking doll he bought for me the year my Mom's Mother passed away. My Mom didn't want to celebrate Christmas but since I was only 5yrs old and my sister was 7yrs old my Dad bought both of us walking dolls and had them in whicker baskets waiting for us when we got up. Now my sister and I always put the dolls under our trees.*


----------



## Silverfox (Oct 19, 2019)

Snowmen are the theme around my home. I also like snowflakes as well.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2019)

Reindeer theme with lots of red ribbons/bells  and  Santa for my Holiday decorating.


----------



## Llynn (Oct 19, 2019)

I seem drawn to the Grinch theme.  Old Ebeneezer (pre-reformation) can serve as grist for a memorable holiday motif as well.


----------



## bingo (Oct 19, 2019)

I like it all.....seems i'm attracted to snowpeople...snowflakes. ..etc


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2019)

Llynn said:


> I seem drawn to the Grinch theme.  Old Ebeneezer (pre-reformation) can serve as grist for a memorable holiday motif as well.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 19, 2019)

I would have to say nativity and nature. My Grandpa bought me my first nativity set when I was about 5 years old. It only had about 7 or 8 figures. Later on he made a wooden manger and a side piece with hand carved fencing to hold the sheep and cattle. As the years passed I bought more figures. Now each wise man has his own camel and quite a few sheep were added. That is the only decoration I need to make it Christmas for me.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 19, 2019)

Olivia said:


> My Christmas tree is decorated with ornaments I've collected over the last few decades, and they remind me of the past years and my life over those times. I wouldn't exchange them for any kind of ribbons or colors and any other kind of themes.


This is me also. 
I’ve got Christmas ornaments from years gone by. Many made by friends so nothing really matches but I wouldn’t trade it for the world. I’ve also made my own carved ornaments. Once I put up my tree I will take pictures of them but here are some handmade ornaments  I’ve done.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 19, 2019)

debodun said:


> Not likely to sell anything having to do with cats, but I will keep you in mind. I do have a room full of other decorations. I was thinking of having a "Beat Black Friday" yard sale on Nov 2 & 3, but it will depend on the weather and my ambition level.


Yes, that's a good idea...great time of year to get rid of Christmas stuff!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 19, 2019)

debodun said:


> other (specify)



Don't much care about 'themes'

I am, however, quite partial to the old fashioned tree balls
and make sure there's at least one on the tree


Attracted to 'em since quite small



mainly 'cause they made my head look funny


they still do


----------



## Keesha (Oct 19, 2019)

I really like when people go all out at Christmas with beautiful lights, Christmas trees and moving train sets. Christmas train sets are lots of fun.
We knew some people who had an elaborate train set in their basement which they’d set up every year. It was quite the attraction.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 19, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> My choice would be a religious theme that is consistent with the meaning of Christmas or a natural theme.
> 
> As I've scaled back I'm down to my Nativity scene, a tiny ceramic tree and a couple of small decorations that have sentimental value to me.
> 
> ...



Or maybe donate the unwanted holiday decor to a homeless shelter.


----------



## jujube (Oct 19, 2019)

I have a redbird tree.  Nothing but redbirds and snowflakes.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 20, 2019)

I use a wide variety of decorations including snowmen, angels, trains, Santas, gingerbread men, a couple nativities, bells, snowflakes, poinsettias, bells, reindeer, red ribbons, wreaths and greenery, twinkle lights, red candles, a mantle filled with snow globes, a few Nightmare Before Christmas items, and more that I can't bring to mind.  

It sounds like chaos but comes together quite nicely.


----------



## toffee (Oct 20, 2019)

baubles are a big must' not only on the tree but along the fire place ''' 
and angels --of course …….


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2019)

My aunt (by marriage) has a snowperson collection and gets it out every year and places her figurines on all her shelves, although it is getting more difficult for her. I offered to help her, but she hasn't called on me for any. She told me a few years ago that knowing she collected snowman figurines, someone gave her a snowman-themed Nativity set. She didn't like it - thought it was sacrilegious.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 20, 2019)

Angels here and Deb if you decide to sell any I would be interested in them.  You and I have had different opinions but I do love Christmas angels and like your assortment of decorations!


----------



## Wren (Oct 21, 2019)

Variety is the spice of life so, althoughI don’t have many Christmas decorations, I try to make it look festive with a varied selection, including a Father Christmas, a small ceramic Christmas tree, Angel, snowmen candles and normal candles, plus  the cards I receive

Deb, I would love to see your house and  all the fascinating  items you have tucked away !


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2019)

terry123 said:


> Angels here and Deb if you decide to sell any I would be interested in them.  You and I have had different opinions but I do love Christmas angels and like your assortment of decorations!


I have two angels I'd consider selling, however, I do not ship fragile items. One is a white glass Fenton angel 7" tall (Fenton is highly collectible glassware) and the other is an ornate composite figurine 12" tall.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2019)

*I forgot to mention a gift my Mom would buy for me, my sister and brother every year after we each got married. It was a silver bell ornament to hang on the tree with the year engraved on it and our names. After she passed I carried on the tradition with my children when they got married.
*


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2019)

Charming.


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2019)

Wren said:


> Deb, I would love to see your house and  all the fascinating  items you have tucked away !


Only if you promise to take away an armful or two. LOL


----------



## terry123 (Oct 21, 2019)

debodun said:


> I have two angels I'd consider selling, however, I do not ship fragile items. One is a white glass Fenton angel 7" tall (Fenton is highly collectible glassware) and the other is an ornate composite figurine 12" tall.
> 
> View attachment 78642View attachment 78645


I am aware of Fenton collectibles as I have several of them.  our UPS here is fantastic about shipping things. They go over board sometimes in being careful when shipping. However my sister's UPS in Louisiana are very lax and she has stopped using them.  It depends on the folks who has the franchise I think.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 22, 2019)

I just put out a few things now for Christmas. A handmade nativity set, angels and my blue collectible santas. No large tree anymore.  Too much physical work I cannot do now.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 22, 2019)

I have a nativity scene I put out and use the mini-lights and the old fashioned tree balls.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2019)

My small, fake tree on the bookcase, a wreath on the door and a smaller one on the window.


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2019)

Although I have a lot of vintage decorations, I don't put them up anymore. It seems pointless when there's nobody here except me and Gus and I don't think it matters to a 19 year old cat. When my mom was alive, she went all-out with decorating. Of course, she got the ideas and I had to do the work including getting out on the front porch and winding fake pine roping all over the porch posts. I didn't like getting out on a rickety ladder on a windy 20° day. Even worse - taking them down on a windy -20° day in January. When I cleaned out my aunt's house after she passed, I found a nice artificial wreath that takes 20 seconds to hang on the front door. There - I've finished my decorating! And when it come time to take down on that cold January day, I just reach around the door and unhook it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 22, 2019)

debodun said:


> Although I have a lot of vintage decorations, I don't put them up anymore. It seems pointless when there's nobody here except me and Gus and I don't think it matters to a 19 year old cat. When my mom was alive, she went all-out with decorating. Of course, she got the ideas and I had to do the work including getting out on the front porch and winding fake pine roping all over the porch posts. I didn't like getting out on a rickety ladder on a windy 20° day. Even worse - taking them down on a windy -20° day in January. When I cleaned out my aunt's house after she passed, I found a nice artificial wreath that takes 20 seconds to hang on the front door. There - I've finished my decorating! And when it come time to take down on that cold January day, I just reach around the door and unhook it.
> 
> View attachment 78725


Sounds perfect to me, time to let the rest of it go.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 22, 2019)

debodun said:


> I have two angels I'd consider selling, however, I do not ship fragile items. One is a white glass Fenton angel 7" tall (Fenton is highly collectible glassware) and the other is an ornate composite figurine 12" tall.
> 
> View attachment 78642View attachment 78645


Why do it  think you say you would "consider selling" but then say you "don't ship fragile items"...lol.
Don't think you want to sell like ANYTHING, right?!  Love 'ya, gal!


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

I'll sell if they come to me.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 29, 2019)

We don't celebrate 'Christmas' but we celebrate on the 25th. Dec as part of Yuletide.
We have minimalist decorations based round nature with a tree, holly, mistletoe etc.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm guessing that you didn't have a Beat Black Friday yard sale since you didn't mention it again, but it's not too late to do it next weekend or the weekend after. You've got time to gather up all the decorations that you don't/won't use, and I bet you could make some money on them. 

Do it. I double dog dare you!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 3, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Why do it  think you say you would "consider selling" but then say you "don't ship fragile items"...lol.
> Don't think you want to sell like ANYTHING, right?!  Love 'ya, gal!


I don’t understand this either. 
If you are a seller who is serious about selling then you do whatever you need to do to sell your items. 
If you aren’t willing to use credit cards, aren’t willing to ship, aren’t willing to sell elsewhere , then you should expect to be left with a lot of stuff. 

Expecting only to sell to people coming to the door giving you the exact cash, taking their item and then leaving , is self defeating; ‘especially’ if the GOAL is to sell and make money.


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm guessing that you didn't have a Beat Black Friday yard sale since you didn't mention it again



No I didn't. The weather is working against me this year, so unless we get a mild, rainless, calm weekend between now and Thanksgiving, I will have to resort to Craigs List and FB.


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

The local community center is having a Christmas craft fair on Dec 7th. I saw the woman that is in charge of it at church today and asked her how much it was to set up. She said it was $35. You also have to bring your own tables. Not worth it to have to load my small car, drive ther, unpack, set up, repack, load the car again, drive home and unpack the car. Let alone that I probably would even make enough to cover the set-up fee.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 3, 2019)

Donate it all to the community center and let them sell it!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 3, 2019)

That would be a win/win situation, Deb. You'd have to pack it all up and take it there, but you wouldn't have to pack up what didn't sell and haul it back home again. They'd make some money on it, and you wouldn't have to spend any money for a booth, not to mention that you wouldn't have to spend your day there "hawking your wares," so to speak.


----------

